# Is this Fraud??



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

could be but won't know till you contact the owners and go from there, it's possible they fell on hard times and need to make a fast sale for one reason or another.. she's a beautiful horse thats for sure I don't think I could let her go for that


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Thats crazy. I emailed asking about her price. I guess we'll see.


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

BEWARE

Big thing in the UK at the moment is horses being advertised ' cheap ' or just pay the shipping fee and we can agree on a price after you have had the horse for a couple of weeks.

After you have parted with your money you will never hear from them again and a horse will never be delivered . Not saying that this is the case here but the old saying of - you get what you pay for - still applies.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I would never put any money on a horse without seeing it. I trust nobody! I don't understand how someone would. It makes no sense. It happens alot with puppies too. Free, just pay the shipping and he'll be at your door in a few days.


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

There is no shortage of stupid people out there
Another saying is A fool and their money are easily parted


----------



## FjordFan (Oct 3, 2008)

Perhaps they are missing an extra 0 from the advert?


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

^^true, mabey there 5y.o daughter typed it?


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Well - I got my Level 4 trained Dutch Warmblood mare for $500.
Admittedly she's been in a pasture for 2 years.
But... I'd never seen a DW for less than $8000 so I didn't believe it either.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Beware of buyers wanting to send you a cashiers check and then arranging for shipping. I've sold horses and a couple of saddles on web sites. I've been contacted several times by someone with very poor language skills wanting to send a bogus cashiers check too. Then they want to ship the horse to Spain or something bazaar like that.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

I emailed them yesterday and am waiting on a reply, there is a warning of friesian frauds on that website also, i woul definetly go look at it before anything..


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

if I cant go see the horse and load up on my trailer then I dont buy


----------



## Perfect Browbands (May 23, 2009)

I have seen Friesans that cheap here in Australia at my local horse sale. Admittedly they were yearlings though. I wouldnt buy it site un-seen, there could be something wrong with it like a residual lamness. Also take into account you dont know how long ago the photos were taken, so there may be something wrong now. But i do agree dont knock it back for that if you can go and look at it and get it vet checked and everything seems alright then snap it up. But im a trainer and there is now way that you can have a 3yo fully trained, it just dosnt happen, think about it she could have only been *broken* in for atleast a yr maybe not even that.

Sometimes some people dont realise the worth of there horses. I bought a riding pony mare once, she cost me $450, nothing wrong with her they just wanted to get rid of her. I got offered $10,000 for her last month so it just goes to show you can get good buys sometimes.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Okay, this is sooo fraud... This is the email they sent me back, when all I asked was.. "Why are you selling her so cheap?",

This is their reply:::

Hello,
Thank for your interested in getting little Cece. She is good looking and nice personality. She is simply an AMAZING young horse! She was raised with the utmost love and care. Her trusting and affectionate personality clearly reflects her gentle nature in her life without any bad experience. She has been prepared very carefully but targeted for a career in the dressage arena. She was long lined and lunged to build a strong topline before she was started under saddle at age 3.

Today we are amazed to see her excel in her balance in an astonishing way. She has developed a very strong and BEAUTIFUL TOPLINE, unique for her age! She is meanwhile already capable of schooling counter canter serpentine.

She is ridden out on trails 2-3 times per week and she is a real trooper! She is meanwhile curiously heading a group of older horses and goes anywhere: street, steep mountain trails, brush, water etc. This is a young horse with the movement and the nerves to excel far in the competitive dressage arena, yet she is also a fun and reliable young trail partner! A tall young Friesian with a gorgeous head, great mane, an impressive muscular topline and a heart of gold!

The goal in our breeding and training program is to produce Friesian Studbook-horses that comply to the highest standards, regarding:

1. breed characteristics, as outlined by the Royal Society "The Friesian Horse- Studbook" where the emphasis is placed on the breeding of classical Friesian Horses: big, black, baroque, heavy built and with powerful movement.
2. character trades: friendly, easy-going, pleasant around people and other animals, eager to learn and trustworthy, both in familiar and unfamiliar surroundings.
3. versatility both under saddle and in harness (starting at the age of three all horses are being trained for the discipline of dressage under saddle and driving). 

If you are interested in becoming the owner of Cece, get back to us. She is out on sale for the total costs of 500 USD. We are giving out our friesian to make room for others. We would be waiting to read from you.We would like to know where you are located.
Sincerely

Bergens and Co
Reg. 80/112/0221
Batch:0023
Friesian Breeders



Haha... what do you guys think?


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Oh yeh the poor language skills scream scam.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

No, its the good language skills...

they have like all the perfect words together, like they got them out of a thesarus, all I asked them was one simple question, they answered with with 50000 words..


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

yeahhhhh.... idk about that. you should email them on another email account and see what you get back, if its the same thing or what. WEIRD.!


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow, they emailed me back.. Im positive its fake, they ask me for all my info.

Hi,
Thanks for the interests in getting little Cece, i would like you to know that i am very much happy to have Cece find a loving and caring home. That`s the most important obligation that i have in mind. I would be willing to to let you have Cece under the condition that you promise me that you would provide her with lots of love and take her as a member of your family by showing her the care she deserves. To introduce myself, i am called 
Bergen Williams 
owner of the Bergens and Co friesian breeders 
13300 Sw 36th St, Yukon, OK 73099 
Get directions Cross Streets: Between OK-92 and S Frisco Rd 

In order to become the owner of Little Cece, here are the information that are needed so that the adoption papers and the change of ownership documents could be completed.
-Your full names, that is the names that you would like to be placed on the adoption papers and change of ownership.
-Your home address, that is the address that the delivery is to be done.
-Your phone number, for contact and placement on the adoption papers.
With this information, it would be possible to get all the papers change to your names before you could be legally the owner of little Cece. I would like you to know that i am located in Yukon,so to get her to your location, it would costs the total of $150 for her shipping and delivey and her purchasing costs would be $ 500 therefore you would be entiled to pay the total costs of $ 650 to get her delivered. This would be done through the delivery agency that we use to get our friesians for shows. This agency is more reliable and more secured. So all the information above are valid for her delivery. If that`s ok with you just get back to me so that i could get a reservation at the agency where they would contact you with a tracking code that you can get on their website and track the puppy until delivery is done to your address. The agency will get to you through phone call and also through email to notify you for the payments of the delivery charges of $ 150 though a secured means of payments.Also please keep me informed on the day that you would like the delivery to be done. All the payments are made directly to the agency who would act as an ESCROW service, that is they perform just like the C.O.D service where the payments is made to them and when you get the horse then the $ 500 would be made available to us. They act as a middle man in the whole process. 
Regards

Bergens and Co
Reg. 80/112/0221
Batch:0023
Friesian Breeders


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Someone tried to scam me regarding a Friesian. Found him in a California listing. He gave me some sob story about being in a wheelchair after a car accident. The Friesian was listed as free, his reasoning being that he didn't believe in selling animals, and was asking a $1,000 adoption fee! Before that, I had Told him I would be out there soon to look at him if he was still available. The guy INSISTED that I take him now and pay to have him shipped. YEAH RIGHT. I did a search for an award listed in the classified ad that this horse apparently won (an award I've never heard of). And what came up? This guy had this horse posted in every single state in the country on every classified website you can imagine.


----------



## melshorsesami (May 27, 2009)

I would never buy a horse i can't ride or see first. There are a lot of people that can write a good report for a horse thats not so good in reality.


----------



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

*The horse will turn into a puppy!*

Hey! The horse turns into a puppy for delivery purposes! That's got to be worth at least $650!!!  :wink:



horseluver50 said:


> If that`s ok with you just get back to me so that i could get a reservation at the agency where they would contact you with a tracking code that you can get on their website* and track the puppy *until delivery is done to your address.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

WOW.:shock:


PoohLP said:


> Hey! The horse turns into a puppy for delivery purposes! That's got to be worth at least $650!!!  :wink:


----------



## Maynme (May 15, 2009)

I would say that is a form letter which they forgot to change the word puppy to horse. It's gotta be fraud!


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

It absolutely, 100% is a fraud. The first give away was that they didn't answer your question about price. The second is that they automatically assume, no matter what you type to them, that you're buying the horse and they need all of your information.
Third is that there is no contact of you with them. 

Happens a lot. Can you flag them on the website?


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

I am 99% sure that it is fraud. The location they give is maybe 3 miles from where I grew up, and there is no such thing as 36th street in that area. Also, I don't think that the house numbers are in the 13,000s in that stretch of road either. The only reason that I am giving a 1% chance that it is not is because there is a farm with multiple draft horse types about a mile from the "address/description" they give. But I don't remember seeing any Friesans there when I drove by last week (but I really wasn't looking). I have to say that I find it disturbing that they are placing this so close to my old home. Very disturbing.


----------

